# Porting Battlefield 4 to Mac via Wineskin.



## Zaedrin (Nov 7, 2013)

Aaaand I need a lil' help here, folks. I got wineskin, I got the blank wrapper for Battlefield 4 and after that...well...I'm not sure what to do! When I try to install software onto the wrapper, it always says "file not found" and that it must be installed in the drive_c folder of its package contents - which I do not know how to do.

So if anyone here is familiar with Wine and Wineskin, then your help would be greatly appreciated. I'm _itching_ to get in on some BF4 action.

Also, I have a MacBook Pro, so I'm confident in its processing capabilities.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaedrin said:


> Aaaand I need a lil' help here, folks. I got wineskin, I got the blank wrapper for Battlefield 4 and after that...well...I'm not sure what to do! When I try to install software onto the wrapper, it always says "file not found" and that it must be installed in the drive_c folder of its package contents - which I do not know how to do.
> 
> So if anyone here is familiar with Wine and Wineskin, then your help would be greatly appreciated. I'm _itching_ to get in on some BF4 action.



Donno anything about wineskin sorry.

This however caught my attention.



Zaedrin said:


> Also, I have a MacBook Pro, so I'm confident in its processing capabilities.



Yes them pro's are super fast machines with superb graphics but, if you ever played any steam games you'll notice a fundamental flaw with building such a powerful graphics system into such a small package.

Overheating, well the laptop never overheats actually but OSX mountain lion at least is designed to slow the system down by virtually punching a fake process onto the CPU. This dramatically lowers performance in games and It will run until the system is cold enough which wonâ€™t happen during high poly games. Thereâ€™s a method to disable this but I wouldnâ€™t recommend it.

I can barely play Portal 2 on mine before the thing says STFU. But it plays with great frame rates even with the retina resolution.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 7, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Overheating, well the laptop never overheats actually but OSX mountain lion at least is designed to slow the system down by virtually punching a fake process onto the CPU. This dramatically lowers performance in games and It will run until the system is cold enough which wonâ€™t happen during high poly games. Thereâ€™s a method to disable this but I wouldnâ€™t recommend it.


My late 2011 MacBook Pro tends to get hot while gaming, but doesn't overheat. I'd suggest cleaning out the vents on yours to be sure. That said, thermal throttling is built into the hardware, and has been since the days of the Pentium 4. I'd say that process is actually more a measure of that rather than something the OS is doing.

Moving on to Wineskin, I'm afraid I haven't tried using it much and what I have tried hasn't worked out. I've turned to more reliable methods of running Windows software: A hybrid Boot Camp / Parallels install of Windows. When I want to game, Boot Camp gives me native performance with no hacks required and no lost features; When I just want to run some Windows programs, I fire up Parallels on the Boot Camp partition. Boot Camp just requires a copy of Windows; Parallels is a separate purchase. Either way you need Windows, though, so if that's out of the question, unfortunately there's not much I can suggest without knowing more about the Wineskin hack itself and the exact steps you're using.


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 7, 2013)

Runefox said:


> My late 2011 MacBook Pro tends to get hot while gaming, but doesn't overheat. I'd suggest cleaning out the vents on yours to be sure. That said, thermal throttling is built into the hardware, and has been since the days of the Pentium 4. I'd say that process is actually more a measure of that rather than something the OS is doing.
> 
> Moving on to Wineskin, I'm afraid I haven't tried using it much and what I have tried hasn't worked out. I've turned to more reliable methods of running Windows software: A hybrid Boot Camp / Parallels install of Windows. When I want to game, Boot Camp gives me native performance with no hacks required and no lost features; When I just want to run some Windows programs, I fire up Parallels on the Boot Camp partition. Boot Camp just requires a copy of Windows; Parallels is a separate purchase. Either way you need Windows, though, so if that's out of the question, unfortunately there's not much I can suggest without knowing more about the Wineskin hack itself and the exact steps you're using.



So which version of Boot Camp should I get? And is it free?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 7, 2013)

Boot Camp is built into your Mac; You can find the setup utility for it - Boot Camp Assistant - under Utilities in Finder, or in Launchpad either under Utilities or Other, depending on the version. It will set everything up for you if you follow the prompts on the screen, but you can find more about that here if you like. Once installed, you'll have a full copy of Windows that you can get into by restarting your Mac.

Again, you do need a copy of Windows for it to work, and afterwards you'll want to go into Startup Disk in System Preferences to set which you'd like to boot your Mac into when you turn it on. In any event, you can always choose whether to use Windows or Mac OS when you power your Mac on once Boot Camp is set up by holding the Option key when you hear the startup sound for your Mac.

I should note that it's not possible to run Mac OS and Windows simultaneously without software like Parallels, and in that case, games will not run as quickly as if they're running under pure Windows. In order to change from Windows to Mac OS or vice-versa, you will need to restart your Mac each time. Not too big a deal if you only use Windows for your gaming sessions.


----------

